# There is no ping, but arping work



## mrowcp (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello,

I have a problem with one wireless controller (Netgear). Today I reboot it and now ping from gateway to controller, do not work (gateway is FreeBSD 7.0) but arping works.


```
#ping 192.168.5.21
PING 192.168.5.21 (192.168.5.21): 56 data bytes
^C
--- 192.168.5.21 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss

#arping 192.168.5.21
ARPING 192.168.5.21
60 bytes from 00:1b:2f:24:e3:a0 (192.168.5.21): index=0 time=13.700 msec
60 bytes from 00:1b:2f:24:e3:a0 (192.168.5.21): index=1 time=13.822 msec
60 bytes from 00:1b:2f:24:e3:a0 (192.168.5.21): index=2 time=13.848 msec
60 bytes from 00:1b:2f:24:e3:a0 (192.168.5.21): index=3 time=13.529 msec
^C
--- 192.168.5.21 statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received,   0% unanswered
```

If I run ping from my local PC (Windows XP - 192.168.5.15), all is OK.

There is no new settings in gate and wireless controller.Just reboot controller and he disappear.
Here is dcpdump log:


```
15:38:02.272914 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 56648, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) WILD.com > FreshWH: ICMP echo request, id 59253, seq 0, length 64
15:38:03.413295 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 56851, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) WILD.com > FreshWH: ICMP echo request, id 59253, seq 1, length 64
15:38:04.414193 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 56973, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) WILD.com > FreshWH: ICMP echo request, id 59253, seq 2, length 64
15:38:05.415703 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 57076, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) WILD.com > FreshWH: ICMP echo request, id 59253, seq 3, length 64
15:38:06.417288 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 57139, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) WILD.com > FreshWH: ICMP echo request, id 59253, seq 4, length 64
15:39:31.659871 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 60295, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) WILD.com > FreshWH: ICMP echo request, id 53110, seq 0, length 64
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2011)

Firewall on the FreeBSD machine preventing ICMP?


----------



## mrowcp (Feb 16, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Firewall on the FreeBSD machine preventing ICMP?



Nop, I have rule:


```
00006 allow icmp from any to any
```

Now I add 192.168.5.21 with num. 63


```
#ipfw list |grep icmp
00006 allow icmp from any to any

# ipfw list |grep 192.168.5.21
00063 allow ip from 192.168.5.21 to any
00063 allow ip from any to 192.168.5.21
```

but nothing happend


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, can you post the ifconfig output and the output from `# netstat -rnf inet`


----------



## mrowcp (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is small part:


```
#ifconfig

le1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 00:50:56:9a:75:9f
        inet 192.168.5.1 netmask 0xfffffc00 broadcast 192.168.5.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active

#netstat -rnf inet

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire

default            62.204.*.140     UGS         0 15811393   tun0
10.0.*.0/24        10.8.*.34          UGS         0        0   tun1
10.8.*.0/16        10.8.*.34          UGS         0       35   tun1
10.8.*.34          10.8.*.33          UH          5        0   tun1
192.168.5.18     00:90:c2:d9:e5:a6  UHLW        1       16    le1    776
192.168.5.19     00:26:18:02:b0:8b  UHLW        1   384401    le1   1192
192.168.5.20     00:1e:8c:9e:e4:88  UHLW        1   308591    le1   1152
192.168.5.21     00:1b:2f:24:e3:a0  UHLW        1       30    le1   1027
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2011)

Please post the output from commands with [code] tags. See [thread=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums I: proper formatting[/thread]

Ok, looking at that output, combined with the tcpdump you posted earlier, it looks like the problem is with the netgear wireless controller, not your FreeBSD machine.


----------



## mrowcp (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea, but I can ping it from another machines from my local network.Like:


```
# ifconfig  re0
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:11:95:65:e6:00
        inet 192.168.5.28 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.5.255
        inet 192.168.1.57 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.1.57
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
ping 192.168.5.21
PING 192.168.5.21 (192.168.5.21): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.5.21: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=0.368 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.5.21: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.307 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.5.21: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=0.302 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.5.21: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=0.303 ms
^C
--- 192.168.5.21 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.302/0.320/0.368/0.028 ms
```

and Windows XP box:


```
D:\>ping 192.168.5.21

Pinging 192.168.5.21 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.5.21: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.5.21: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.5.21: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.5.21: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.5.21:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
```

I try to reboot wireless controller, but same sh*t.There is no ping from gateway.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2011)

Instead of rebooting it ad infinitum, you could have a look at it's settings.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2011)

*Thread: There is no ping, but arping work Reply to Thread*



			
				mrowcp said:
			
		

> Here is small part:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The reported netmask 0xfffffc00 = 255.255.252.0 does not correspond to the reported broadcast address. With the given netmask, the network is 192.168.4.0/22 and the broadcast should be 192.168.7.255. However, I am not sure if this inconsistency is a part of your problem.

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## mrowcp (Feb 16, 2011)

rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> The reported netmask 0xfffffc00 = 255.255.252.0 does not correspond to the reported broadcast address. With the given netmask, the network is 192.168.4.0/22 and the broadcast should be 192.168.7.255. However, I am not sure if this inconsistency is a part of your problem.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Rolf



Yea, may be because I changed the real IPs for the post (sorry for this)  
But there is no change since the restart until now on both boxes.


----------

